# Ingersoll rand ssl5l5 60 gal prob.



## BIGHEAD

I purchased a 60 gal Ingersoll Rand SS5L5 compressor from my local tractor supply a few yrs back. After having it a month I have had the same problem when filling the compressor and it cycles to about 40 psi it slowes the pump down to where the electric motor actually burns the belt for a few seconds then it speeds up and fills to where it shuts off. I have went round and round with Ingersoll and changed the belt a few times and it still did the same thing. The second time I contacted Ingersoll the sent me a whole new pump it did not fix the problem. They told me if they sent a tech from Atlanta and if the problem I had was not fixed under warranty they would charge me $650.00 for the tech's time. I am now out of warranty and am trying to fix the problem my self. When I turn the air compressor on and it starts to slow during cycle I can pull the release valve on the check valve and the compressor speeds back up almost to normal operation. I replaced the check valve and it still does the same thing. I have unhooked the tube coming from the pump to the tank and the compressor pumps normal. Its almost like something blocking the air to the tank or the pump is fighting against the pressure from the tank. I am at a stand still and don't know where to go from here. Any help will greatly appreciated!


----------



## mfix

I'm subscribing to this thread because I just started having similar problems. (Yesterday). The motor is burning the belt, even on an empty tank so there's no pressure on the pistons. This supplies my home garage and gets less then normal use. In fact it hasn't run in 5 months due to me being laid up with a broken leg.
I bought my SS5L5 from Northern Tool on 1-27-10, So it should have 2 months of warranty left. I'll know more after I check a few things today and call IR on Monday.


----------



## Darkbreeze

I can't say for sure, of course, but it sounds like a cylinder is locking up, most likely due to a sticking valve I'd think. This is just supposition but since two of your pumps have done it, and a third persons is doing it, it may be a bad run of pumps. A stuck valve, a hydrolock, broken piston ring or depending on the style of pump, a misaligned cylinder sleeve would be the only likely causes I can think of that would cause the problem you are experiencing. If I think of find anything else, I'll let you know. Good luck.


----------



## mfix

Yesterday I took the connecting tube off and the motor and compressor would run fine with out it. I ran it for about the amount of time it takes to refill the tank. 
I also poked at the check ball down in the top of the tank and it didn't seem stuck or to hard to push down. 
I put it all back together and ran it until it reached 45-50 lbs and it started bogging down again to the point of burning the belt so I turned it off.
That's where I left it.


----------



## mfix

IR is going to repair my compressor under warranty ! A tech from IR came out to determine if it could be covered under warranty. He said he knew exactly what it was when I explained what it was doing. He said that a gasket at the top of the head is letting air move back and forth from one cylinder to the other causing them to work against each other , and I could take the old gasket out and trace it onto and cut it out of new gasket material. 
Simple repair and is good to know for the next time.


----------



## BIGHEAD

Let me know if it works and I'll try that before I buy a new compressor. I have had problems with mine since it was a month old


----------



## Joe C.

I am having a problem wear my compressor gets up to about 100psi - 110psi and won't go any higher shut off is 135psi. Unit gets quite hot more than normal. I wonder if my top gasket is also blown. I have the SS5L5 it's 1 year old about.


----------



## Kirksteve

Joe C. said:


> I am having a problem wear my compressor gets up to about 100psi - 110psi and won't go any higher shut off is 135psi. Unit gets quite hot more than normal. I wonder if my top gasket is also blown. I have the SS5L5 it's 1 year old about.


I am having the exact problem 100psi then overheat and shut off. I’m also getting a good bit of oil through my air line. I’ve replaced the pressure switch but that didn’t help, I’m thinking maybe piston rings or head gasket. Have you resolved your issue?


----------

